# Quadrajet



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

Spent the last couple of hours trying to track down what the carb on my project 455 came off of... It's a rochester quadrajet Part number 
17056212 ABH with 0716 under the part number. This is a new carb that has probably been sitting on the motor, on the stand, for the last 25 years. 
I tried to post a couple of pics but they wouldn't load.. I'll try again later


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

1705 = 1976-1979,
6= Year produced (1976)
2= Quadrajet (4 bbl) Federal standards
1= indicates Chevrolet, 4= Buick, 5= Olds, 6,7= Pontiac
2= Odd number is standard transmission, even is for auto.

The best I can tell the Carb was used for a 1976 chevy truck with a 454.

0716 is a date code, the carb was produced the 71st day of 1976

Hope this helps,


----------



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

probably ought to do the trick on my 455 then... I appreciate your help, as always laz


----------

